# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  علم الإجرام .... (طلاب الفرقة الأولى )

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا بكم طلابي الأعزاء في مادتنا علم الإجرام 

أود في البداية أن أهنئ الجميع ببداية الترم الثاني للعام الجامعي 2012م 

مع تمنياتي لكم بالنجاح والتفوق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

تناولنا في مادة علم الإجرام في المحاضرة الأولى العناصر التالية 

أولاً: قمنا بتقسيم مادتنا علم الإجرام إلى ثلاث موضوعات رئيسية وهي على النحو التالي :

1- أساسيات علم الإجرام 

2- تفسير الظاهرة الإجرامية 

3- عوامل الإجرام 

ثانياً: بدأنا بدراسة الموضوع الأول وهو أساسيات علم الإجرام حيث تناولنا فيه العناصر التالية 

(أ) التعريف بعلم الإجرام ... " هو العلم الذي يدرس الجريمة كحقيقة واقعية في حياة الجماعة دراسة علمية بهدف التوصل إلى أسبابها ذاتية كانت أم بيئية والوقوف على أنجح الوسائل للوقاية منها وعلاج فاعلها حتى لا يعود إليها مرة أخرى "

(ب) تاريخ الدراسات الإجرامية .... تناولنا ثلاث مراحل : المرحلة الأولى ما قبل نشأة علم الإجرام  والمرحلة الثانية مرحلة نشأة علم الإجرام ثم أخيرا مرحلة تطور علم الإجرام 

(جـ) أساليب البحث في علم الإجرام ..... تحدثنا عن ست أساليب يمكن تلخيصها في الآتي :

1- الملاحظة  ، 2- الاحصاءات الجنائية ، 3- المسح الاجتماعي ، 4- المقابلة ، 5- الاستبيان ، 6- الفحص المعملي

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

تناولنا في ثاني محاضرة لنا في علم الإجرام 

العناصر التالية :

بدأنا بتقسيم المحاضرة إلى ثلاث عناصر هي :

1- مجال علم الإجرام .........(أ) الجريمة ( مفهومها القانوني والواقعي) ،

(ب) المجرم ( قسمنا المجرمين إلى ثلاث طوائف ... عاديين ، غير أسوياء ، مجانين)

2- علاقة علم الإجرام بالعلوم الأخرى .... علم الإجرام والقانون الجنائي ( قانون العقوبات وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية) وعلم العقاب 

3- التقييم الحالي للدراسات الإجرامية..... تناولنا أهم أسباب تخلف الدراسات الإجرامية 

مع خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

بدأنا المحاضرة بعرض للموضوع الثاني في الكتاب والمتعلق بتفسير الظاهرة الإجرامية 
من خلال المدارس الجنائية (المدرسة التقليدية + المدرسة التقليدية الحديثة + المدرسة الوضعية + مدرسة الدفاع الاجتماعي)
وأيضا من خلال المذاهب ( المذاهب الاجتماعية + المذاهب البيولوجية + المذاهب النفسية)

ثم بدأنا بدراسة أولاً: المدرسة التقليدية 

وهي التي قامت في إيطاليا في النصف الثاني من القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي بزعامة  "بكاريا"
حيث كانت العدالة الجنائية في حالة متردية في أوربا كلها وما وجده بكاريا من أبشع صور الظلم والاستبداد من جانب 
السلطتين التنفيذية والقضائية وإهدار كل الضمانات الضرورية للمتهم عند محاكمته وتجاوز المسئولية الجنائية لشخص المجرم
وامتدادها لتشمل أقاربه وأيضا وحشيه العقوبات في أساليب تنفيذها.

(أ) أسس السياسة الجنائية التقليدية 
قامت على المبادئ التالية :

1- مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ....... ومفاده أن تتولى تحديد الجرائم والعقوبات السلطة التشريعية وحدها دون غيرها فالمشرع وحده هو صاحب الاختصاص بالتجريم والعقاب 
بنصوص مكتوبه أما القاضي فيقف دوره عند حد تطبيق النصوص الجنائية التي يضعها المشرع.

2- مبدأ المسئولية الأخلاقية كأساس للمسئولية الجنائية 
أساس هذا المبدأ حرية الإرادة عند شخص المجرم بمعنى أنه مسئول لأنه اختار السلوك الخطأ فهو من الناحية الأخلاقية محل اللوم بسبب اختياره 
أما 
إذا كان الشخص مجنون أو صبي غير مميز فلا وجود للإرادة الحرة وبالتالي لا وجه للمسئولية الأخلاقية. ويترتب على أن المسئولية أخلاقية أن المجرم يرتكب 
الجريمة بدافع اللذة والمتعة كذلك اعتبروا أن المجرمين نموذج واحد لا يتغير.

3- المبدأ النفعي كأساس لمشروعية العقاب 
ميز بكاريا بشأن حق الجماعة في عقاب المجرم بين أمرين هما :

الأول : مصدر الحق أي حق الدولة في عقاب المجرم ورده إلى نظرية العقد الاجتماعي 
الثاني: أساس مشروعية الحق هو المنفعة التي تعود على المجتمع من توقيع العقاب (الردع العام والردع الخاص)

وهكذا 

توصل أقطاب هذه المدرسة من خلال اعتناقهم لمبدأ " اللذة والمتعة" الذين رأوا فيه أساس يحكم كافة التصرفات الإنسانية إلى الدعوة إلى الشدة في العقاب.

وأيضا 

نبذ بكاريا أساليب التعذيب الوحشية التي سادت عصره وأعلن عدم مشروعية عقوبة الإعدام إلا في الجرائم السياسية ، كما نادى بالمساواة في العقاب بين 
الغني والفقير كما طالب بكاريا بعقوبة للشروع في الجريمة أقل من عقوبة الجريمة الكاملة.

----------


## sweeeza

لو سمحتى يا دكتوره عاوز اعرف النتيجه دى هتظهر امتى علشان الواحد هيتجنن

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> لو سمحتى يا دكتوره عاوز اعرف النتيجه دى هتظهر امتى علشان الواحد هيتجنن


حتى الأن لم يبدأ العمل بالكنترول وبالتالي لا يمكنني تحديد موعد معين لإعلان النتيجة

----------


## sweeeza

دكتوره لو سمحتى عاوز اعرف اسئله الشيت وهيتسلم فين وبالنسبه التلخيص الى حضرتك كنتى بتنزليه على المنتدى بتاع المحاضرات مش هينزل تانى

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> دكتوره لو سمحتى عاوز اعرف اسئله الشيت وهيتسلم فين وبالنسبه التلخيص الى حضرتك كنتى بتنزليه على المنتدى بتاع المحاضرات مش هينزل تانى


بالنسبة للسؤال الذي طرح في المحاضرة فهو :

 - قارن بين أفكار كل من جاروفلو وفري ولمبروزو في تفسيرهم للظاهرة الإجرامية!

يمكنك وضع إجابة السؤال على المنتدى في القسم الخاص بطلاب الفرقة الأولى 

أما عن تنزيل ملخصات المحاضرات فسوف أقوم بوضعها في القريب إن شاء الله 

خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## 3aSy SlIeM

السلام عليكم يا دكتواره شيماء 
لو سمحتى انا مش عارف انزل اجابه السؤال الاخير فين بالظبط ف المنتدى

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> السلام عليكم يا دكتواره شيماء 
> لو سمحتى انا مش عارف انزل اجابه السؤال الاخير فين بالظبط ف المنتدى


وعليكم السلام 

يمكنك وضع إجابة السؤال في هذا القسم 

مع دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## دينامحمد

اشكرك جدا يادكتوره شيماء لانك قمتي بكتابه المحاضرات الخاصه بالفرقه الاولي وسهلتي علينا الكثيرمن الجهد والوقت ونتمنا من حضرتك الكثيرمن العطاء

----------


## dena

لوسمحتي يادكتورنطلب منكي المزيد من المحاضرات

----------


## Rozy

السلام عليكم يا د/ شيماء بالنسبة لمعرض الرسم عندنا في الكلية هيكون أمتي بالظبط ؟
و أيه المطلوب فيه بالظبط رسم بالفحم و الرصاص و لا ألوان ؟

----------


## خلود عبد الفتاح

قارن بين العقوبة والتدابير موضحا اوجة التشبة والاختلاف بين كلا منهم \تعريف العقوبة\ الجزاء الذي يقررة المشرع ويوقعة القاضي من خلال اجراءات محددة علي من يثبت ارتكابةللجريمة .تعريف التدابير الاحترازية\مجموعة من الاجراءات التي تفرض جبرا علي مرتكب الجريمة وقاية المجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> قارن بين العقوبة والتدابير موضحا اوجة التشبة والاختلاف بين كلا منهم \تعريف العقوبة\ الجزاء الذي يقررة المشرع ويوقعة القاضي من خلال اجراءات محددة علي من يثبت ارتكابةللجريمة .تعريف التدابير الاحترازية\مجموعة من الاجراءات التي تفرض جبرا علي مرتكب الجريمة وقاية المجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل .


مرحبا خلود وجهدك في محاولة الإجابة على السؤال مشكور 

ولكن 

في إجابتك أنت اقتصرت فقط على تعريف العقوبة ثم تعريف التدابير 

والسؤال يطلب أكثر من ذلك فهو يتطلب أولاً: أوجه الشبه التي تشترك فيها كل من العقوبة والتدابير 

ثانياً: أوجه الاختلاف التي تختلف فيها كل من العقوبة عن التدبير 

حاولي مرة أخرى تكمله إجابتك 
مع دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## amira atia

*
قارن بين العقوبات والتدابير موضحا الفرق بينهما واوجه الشبه؟                                                                * 
*  العقوبات:"*
** تعريف:* 
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية.                                                                ** خصائصه:*
أ- صفة الشرعية:
يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد.                                ب- صفة الشخصية:
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي.                                       ج- صفة المساواة:
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.                                                                        
د- صفة القضائية:
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب.                                                                                                    أنواع العقوبات :                      
تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية:                                                                                                
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
- الإعدام,
- السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
- الإقامة الإجبارية,
- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية.                                                                                                ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية:                                                                                                     
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه                                                                                                 
ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية:                                                                                                   حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه.                                                                       العقوبات الإضافية:                                                                                                                 
حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
1- الحجر القانوني,
2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- موت المحكوم عليه,
2- العفو الشامل,
3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
4- العفو ,
5- التقادم,
6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
7- الإفراج الشرطي,
8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح.                                                                                        
*2/ التدابير الوقائية:* 
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.*أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: *  قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية.                                                   *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية:  
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء.                                                                                   
* التدابير الوقائية العينية:  حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة

----------


## heba hoba

تعريف العقوبة بأنها " الجزاء الذي يقرره المشرع ويوقعه القاضي من خلال إجراءات محددة على من يثبت ارتكابه الجريمة"           خصائص العقوبة والتي تتمثل في التالي:

1- الشرعية <لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون>

2- القضائية <توقيع العقوبة منوط بالسلطة القضائية>

3- الشخصية <العقوبة توقع على من ثبت مسئوليته عن الجريمة>

4- المساواة < تخضع العقوبة لمبدأ مساواة المواطنين أمام القانون>                                  خصائص  العقوبه كنظام اجتماعى 
وتتمثل هذه الخصائص فيما يلي :

1- الإيلام جوهر العقوبة 

2- أن يكون الإيلام مقصوداً

3- علاقة الإيلام بالجريمة 

4- الهدف النفعي للإيلام                                                                                                                  أنواع العقوبات والتي تنقسم إلى 

أولاً: التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس قانوني
ثانياً: التمييز بين العقوبات على أساس الحق الذي تنال منه                                        تعريف التدابير الاحترازيه                                                  هى مجموعه من الاجراءات تقرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجراميه لمرتكب جريمه وقايه للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة فى المستقبل                                                    ومن هذا التعريف نستلخص اهم عناصر التدابير الاحترازى وهى ؛                                                                           1-الطابع القسرى للتدبير الاحترازى <ويستهدف حمايه المجتمع من الخطورة الاجراميه >            2-الخطورة الاجراميه اساس توقيع التدبير الاحترازى <وهذا يواجه خطورة اجراميه كامنه    بشخص المجرم                                                                       انواع التدابير الاحترازيه       من حيث موضوع التدبير-ومن حيث طبيعة التدبير و وسيلته الى تحقيق هدفه –ومن حيث علاقة التدبير بالعقوبه –ومن حيث سلطة القاضى فى توقيع التدبير                                                                                                      اوجه الشبه واوجه الاختلاف بين كلا منهما                                        اولا اوجه الشبه وهى    ان التدابير الاحترازيه والعقوبه يخضعان لمبدا الشريعه الاسلاميه  اى ان تحديد التدابير اى ان يجب انيجد مصدرة فى نصوص تشريعيه                                                                          وان العقوبه والتدابير فى نظام قانونى واحد يشتمل على كافة الوسائل الكلفيه بتحقيق غايه الجزاء الجنائى وهى مكافحة الظاهرة الاجراميه سواء كانت وسائل اصلاحيه تهذيببه او علاجيه تربويه كما ان التدخل القضائى لازم لتوقيع كلا منهما ومن ناحيه اخرى ان سعى العقوبه الى تحقيق الردع العام والخاص والعداله يسهم فى القضاء على الخطورة الاجراميه وهو هدف التدبير اى ان كلا منهما يسعى الى مكافحة الظاهرة الاجراميه ثانيا اوجه  الاختلاف وهى                                                                 ان العقوبه والتدابير بينهما فوارق هامه فالاولى جوهرها الايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب جريمه ويضطرد هذا الايلام مع اضطراد جسامة الجريمه اما ال     تدابير فهو اجراء يواجه الخطورة الاجراميه لوقايه المجتمع من اثارها فى المستقبل فلا يتضمن ايلاما على سبيل القصد ولا يعكس لوما ويتعذر ذلك تحديد مدته مسبقا  ومن ناحيه       اخرى فان غلبة صفة العقوبه على الجزاء المقترح تجعله غير مناسب للمجرمين الذين يتغلب لديهم جانب الخطورة الاجراميه على جانب الخطيئه واستهداف التدابير مواجهة الخطورة الاجراميه والقضاء عليها ينفى عنها التحديد المسبق لمدته على عكس العقوبه        عمل الطالبه هبه عبد الحميد احمد محمد

----------


## Rozy

♥ العقوبة ♥
قد تعرف العقوبة بطريقتين :
1-   العقوبة كنظام قانوني :
هي الجزاء الذي يقرره المشرع و يوقعه القاضي من خلال اجراءات محددة علي المسؤل عن الجريمة .
2-   العقوبة كنظام اجتماعي :
هي ايلام مقصود يوقع من أجل الجريمة و يتناسب معها .
و يضيف البعض الي هذا التعريف :
كون الايلام مبررا بالمنفعة المستهدفه من العقوبة و يوقع من هيئة تمارس وظيفة جماعية علي شخص ينتمي لذات الجماعة .
♥ التدابير الاحترازية ♥
هي مجموعة من الأجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل .
* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للعقوبة :
" كنظام قانوني "
1-      الشرعية : لا جريمة و لا عقوبة الا بناء علي قانون و علي ذلك ينص الدستور .
2-      القضائية : أي أن السلطة المختصة بتوقيع العقوبة هي السلطة القضائية .
3-      الشخصية :أي أن العقوبة لا توقع الا علي الشخص الذي أرتكبها .
4-      المساواة : أي أنها تخضع لمبدأ المساواة بين المواطنين أمام القانون .
* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للعقوبة :
" كنظام اجتماعي "
1-          الايلام جوهرالعقوبة .
2-          علاقة الايلام بالجريمة .
3-          الهدف النفعي للايلام .
4-           أن يكون الايلام مقصودا .
* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للتدابير الأحترازية :
1- الطابع القسري للتدابير الأحترازية .
2- الخطورة الاجرامية أساس توقيع التدابير الاحترازي .
* أنواع العقوبات :
أولا : التمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس قانوني :
1-   وفقا لدرجة جسامة الجريمة
( جنايات - جنح - مخالفات )
2-   من حيث أهميتها و كيفية توقيعها
( عقوبات أصيلة – عقوبات ثانوية ( التكميلية – التبعية ) )
ثانيا : التمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس الحق الذي تنال منه العقوبة :
1-   العقوبات البدنية ( الجلد ) .
2-   العقوبات السالبة للحرية ( السجن و الحبس ) .
3-   العقوبات المقيدة للحرية ( مراقبة الشرطة ) .
4-   العقوبات المالية ( الغرامة ) .
5-   العقوبات السالبة لبعض الحقوق ( الحرمان من الترشح للمجالس النيابية ) .
6-   العقوبات المقيدة للنشاط المهني ( الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة ) .
ثالثا : في الشريعة الاسلامية :
1-   عقوبات الحدود
( الزنا – القذف – الشرب – السرقة – الحرابة –الردة – البغي ) .
2-   عقوبات القصاص و الدية .
3-   الكفارات
( افساد الصيام – افساد الاجرام – الحنث في اليمين – الوطئ في الحيض – الوطئ في الظهار – القتل )
4-   عقوبات التعازير
( نطاق التعزيز من حيث الجرائم – التعازير عقوبات غير مقدرة – عقوبات أقرتها الشريعة و تم العمل بها )
* أنواع التدابير :
أولا : من حيث موضوع التدبير :
1-   يوجه الي الشخص المحكوم عليه
( مراقبة الشرطة – الايداع في مؤسسة علاجية ) .
2-   ينصب علي شئ متعلق به
( المصادرة – اغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر ) .
ثانيا : من حيث طبيعة التدابير و وسيلته الي تحقيق هدفه :
1-   التدابير الاصلاحية او التهذيبية
( كالايداع في مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية )
2-   التدابير العلاجية 
(كايداع المجانين ومن في حكمهم من الشواذ في مستشفي الأمراض العقلية ) .
3-   التدابي الوقائية المحضة
( كطرد الأجانب و تحديد اقامة معتادي الاجرام ) .
ثالثا : من حيث علاقة التدابير بالعقوبة :
1-   امكان توقيعها مع العقوبة الافتراضية
( كاعتقال المجرمين معتادي الاجرام ) .
2-   لا تجتمع مع العقوبة لتخلف التمييز لدي الخاضع لها
( كايداع المجرم المجنون مستشفي الامراض العقلية )
رابعا : من حيث سلطة القاضي في توقيع التدابير :
1-   قد يتمتع القاضي بسلطة تقديرية في اتخاذ التدابير .
2-   قد يكون لذلك طابعا وجوبيا
( كمصادرة وسائل و نتاج الجريمة ) .

----------


## rania alam

اوجه الشبه بين العقوبة والتدابير
(1) تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شانها فى ذلك شان العقوبه لمبدا الشريعة اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدره فى النصوص التشريعيه
(2) تخضع التدابير والعقوبات لمبدا التدخل القضائى  فلايوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرللسلطة التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين 
(3)- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاصة فيا تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها 
(4)-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية
 (اوجه الاختلاف بين العقوبه والتدابير ) 
(1)-استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه
(2)- يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرائة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبة عن التدابير 
(3-) ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقف تنفيذ التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة
(4-)اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجراميةلشخص يقتضي فحصا دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة 
(5)- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه 
 -فالاولى؛ جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه 
 -اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس لوما

----------


## mona amen

العقوبات:"
* تعريف: 
 تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه:
أ- صفة الشرعية:
 يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية:
 وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة:
 الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب. 
د- صفة القضائية:
 القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
 فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات : 
 تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
 حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية: 
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
 - الإعدام,
 - السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
 - الإقامة الإجبارية,
 - التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية: 
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
 1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
 2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه 
ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
 1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
 2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه. العقوبات الإضافية: 
 حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
 وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
 1- الحجر القانوني,
 2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
 3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
 4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
 5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
 6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
 7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
 *انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
 القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
 1- موت المحكوم عليه,
 2- العفو الشامل,
 3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
 4- العفو ,
 5- التقادم,
 6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
 7- الإفراج الشرطي,
 8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح. 
2/ التدابير الوقائية: 
 تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية: 
 حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
 1- الإقصاء,
 2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
 3- المنع من الإقامة,
 4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
 5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
 6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
 7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
 8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
 9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء. 
* التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
 1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
 2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة

----------


## خلود عبد الفتاح

قارن بين العقوبة والتدابيرمن حيث اوجة التشابة والاختلاف بين كلا منهم؟
من حيث الاختلاف:العقوبة:الجزاء الذي يقرره المشرع ويوقعه القاضي من خلال اجراءات محدودة علي من يثبت أرتكابه للجريمة.
التدابير:مجموعة من الاجراءات التي تفرض جبرا علي مرتكب الجريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل.
من حيث التشابة:1\تخضع التدابير الاحترازية شانها في ذلك شان العقوبة لمبدأ الشرعية اي ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدرة في نصوص تشريعية.
2\استهداف التدبير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاء عليها ينفي عنه التحديد المسبق لمدته علي العكس ما هو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبة.
3\لا مجال لاعمال نظرية الظروف المخففة في تطبيق التدابير لارتباطها بايلام العقوبة.
4\يجوز الحكم بالتدابير لمواجهه الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببراءة المتهم.
5\ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير وهو القضاء علي الخطورة الاجرامية لا يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك يمتنع الحكم بوقف تنفيذ التدبير.
6\وتختلف في ذلك:ان التدابير لا يعد سابقة في العود لان هذا الاخير مبناه تشديد العقوبة علي مرتكب جريمة لم تردعه عن اتيانها عقوبه جريمة سابقة وتجرد التدابير من الايلام يجردة ايضا من استهداف الردع مما ينادي بالتدابير عن ان تكون 
عنصرا في النظام القانوني للعود.
7\تخضع التدابير كالعقوبات لمبدأ التدخل القضائي فلا يوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احتراما للحريات الفردية فيخشي اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابير للسلطة التنفيذية ان تسئ تطبيقها خاصة بأستخدام كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسيين.
8\اختيار التدابير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجرامية للشخص يقتضي فحصا دقيقا له أثناء مرحلتي التحقيق والمحاكمة.
9\لحضور المدافع عن المتهم أهمية خاصة تتمثل  في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورة الاجرامية ومداها لذلك وجب ان يكون حضور المدافع وجوبيا.
10\ان حجية الحكم بالتدبير تكون قاصرة علي وقوع الفعل ونسبته للمتهم اما مدة التدبير المحكوم به فلا تتعلق بها الحجية لقابلية هذه المدة للتعديل في ضوء تطور الخطورة الاجرامية للمتهم.
11\تنفذ التدابير فور النطق بها اي ولو كان  الحكم قابلا للاستئناف.
12\لا ينقضي التدبير بالتقادم ولا بالعفو اذا ليس من شان أيهما القضاء علي الخطورة الاجرامية التي قرر التدبير لمواجهتها.

خلود عبد الفتاح سليم عبداللة
الفرقة الاولي

----------


## SARAMOHAMEDEBRAHIM

*قارن بين العقوبات والتدابير موضحا الفرق بينهما واوجه الشبه؟                                                                * 
*  العقوبات:"*
** تعريف:* 
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما,  وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب  الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام  يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية  والاجتماعية.                                                                 ** خصائصه:*
أ- صفة الشرعية:
يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها  من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت  يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص  سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على  الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح  الأفراد.                                ب- صفة الشخصية:
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى  :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية  الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون  الجنائي.                                       ج- صفة المساواة:
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع,  فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون  مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في  تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب  صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.                                                                         
د- صفة القضائية:
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا  بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو  اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد  لها حقها في العقاب.                                                                                                     أنواع العقوبات :                      
تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي  يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة  بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو  جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية:
حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها  لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من  القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو  جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية:                                                                                                
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
- الإعدام,
- السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
- الإقامة الإجبارية,
- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية.                                                                                                ب/  العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية:                                                                                                      
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه                                                                                                   
ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية:                                                                                                   حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه.                                                                         العقوبات الإضافية:                                                                                                                  
حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
1- الحجر القانوني,
2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح  نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء  العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها  تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح  وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- موت المحكوم عليه,
2- العفو الشامل,
3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
4- العفو ,
5- التقادم,
6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
7- الإفراج الشرطي,
8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح.                                                                                        
*2/ التدابير الوقائية:* 
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي  لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع  ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع,  وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.*أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: *  قسم  القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى  عينية.                                                   *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية:  
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء.                                                                                   
* التدابير الوقائية العينية:  حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة
الاسم:ساره محمد ابراهيم عبدالرحمن

----------


## ايمان فكري

الاجابة علي سؤال : قارن بين العقوبة و التدابير الاحترازية
♥ العقوبة ♥
قد تعرف العقوبة بطريقتين :
1-   العقوبة كنظام قانوني :
هي الجزاء الذي يقرره المشرع و يوقعه القاضي من خلال اجراءات محددة علي المسؤل عن الجريمة .
2-   العقوبة كنظام اجتماعي :
هي ايلام مقصود يوقع من أجل الجريمة و يتناسب معها .
و يضيف البعض الي هذا التعريف :
كون الايلام مبررا بالمنفعة المستهدفه من العقوبة و يوقع من هيئة تمارس وظيفة جماعية علي شخص ينتمي لذات الجماعة .
♥ التدابير الاحترازية ♥
هي مجموعة من الأجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل .
* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للعقوبة :
" كنظام قانوني "
1-      الشرعية : لا جريمة و لا عقوبة الا بناء علي قانون و علي ذلك ينص الدستور .
2-      القضائية : أي أن السلطة المختصة بتوقيع العقوبة هي السلطة القضائية .
3-      الشخصية :أي أن العقوبة لا توقع الا علي الشخص الذي أرتكبها .
4-      المساواة : أي أنها تخضع لمبدأ المساواة بين المواطنين أمام القانون .
* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للعقوبة :
" كنظام اجتماعي "
1-          الايلام جوهرالعقوبة .
2-          علاقة الايلام بالجريمة .
3-          الهدف النفعي للايلام .
4-           أن يكون الايلام مقصودا .
* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للتدابير الأحترازية :
1- الطابع القسري للتدابير الأحترازية .
2- الخطورة الاجرامية أساس توقيع التدابير الاحترازي .
* أنواع العقوبات :
أولا : التمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس قانوني :
1-   وفقا لدرجة جسامة الجريمة
( جنايات - جنح - مخالفات )
2-   من حيث أهميتها و كيفية توقيعها
( عقوبات أصيلة – عقوبات ثانوية ( التكميلية – التبعية ) )
ثانيا : التمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس الحق الذي تنال منه العقوبة :
1-   العقوبات البدنية ( الجلد ) .
2-   العقوبات السالبة للحرية ( السجن و الحبس ) .
3-   العقوبات المقيدة للحرية ( مراقبة الشرطة ) .
4-   العقوبات المالية ( الغرامة ) .
5-   العقوبات السالبة لبعض الحقوق ( الحرمان من الترشح للمجالس النيابية ) .
6-   العقوبات المقيدة للنشاط المهني ( الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة ) .
ثالثا : في الشريعة الاسلامية :
1-   عقوبات الحدود
( الزنا – القذف – الشرب – السرقة – الحرابة –الردة – البغي ) .
2-   عقوبات القصاص و الدية .
3-   الكفارات
( افساد الصيام – افساد الاجرام – الحنث في اليمين – الوطئ في الحيض – الوطئ في الظهار – القتل )
4-   عقوبات التعازير
( نطاق التعزيز من حيث الجرائم – التعازير عقوبات غير مقدرة – عقوبات أقرتها الشريعة و تم العمل بها )
* أنواع التدابير :
أولا : من حيث موضوع التدبير :
1-   يوجه الي الشخص المحكوم عليه
( مراقبة الشرطة – الايداع في مؤسسة علاجية ) .
2-   ينصب علي شئ متعلق به
( المصادرة – اغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر ) .
ثانيا : من حيث طبيعة التدابير و وسيلته الي تحقيق هدفه :
1-   التدابير الاصلاحية او التهذيبية
( كالايداع في مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية )
2-   التدابير العلاجية 
(كايداع المجانين ومن في حكمهم من الشواذ في مستشفي الأمراض العقلية ) .
3-   التدابي الوقائية المحضة
( كطرد الأجانب و تحديد اقامة معتادي الاجرام ) .
ثالثا : من حيث علاقة التدابير بالعقوبة :
1-   امكان توقيعها مع العقوبة الافتراضية
( كاعتقال المجرمين معتادي الاجرام ) .
2-   لا تجتمع مع العقوبة لتخلف التمييز لدي الخاضع لها
( كايداع المجرم المجنون مستشفي الامراض العقلية )
رابعا : من حيث سلطة القاضي في توقيع التدابير :
1-   قد يتمتع القاضي بسلطة تقديرية في اتخاذ التدابير .
2-   قد يكون لذلك طابعا وجوبيا
( كمصادرة وسائل و نتاج الجريمة ) . 		

الاسم:ايمان فكري السروي حسين

----------


## julita dedy

قارن بين العقوبات والتدابير موضحا الفرق بينهما واوجه الشبه؟

../العقوبات:
* تعريف:
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية.                                                                                                         * خصائصه: أ- صفة الشرعية:               
يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد.                   ب- صفة الشخصية:         
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي.ج- صفة المساواة:                     
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.                                                                        د- صفة القضائية:        
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب.أنواع العقوبات :
تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.                                                                                                        · العقوبات الأصلية:
حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية:
حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي:
- الإعدام,
- السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
- الإقامة الإجبارية,
- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية.                                                                                                ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية:  
حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي:
1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه                                                                  ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية: 
حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي:
1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه
· العقوبات الإضافية:
حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".
وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في:
1- الحجر القانوني,
2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.
*انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:
القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- موت المحكوم عليه,
2- العفو الشامل,
3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
4- العفو ,
5- التقادم,
6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
7- الإفراج الشرطي,
8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح.                                                                                           2/ التدابير الوقائية:
تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.                                                                                                      أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية:قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية.              * التدابير الوقائية الشخصية: 
حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي:
1- الإقصاء,
2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
3- المنع من الإقامة,
4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء.                                                                                * التدابير الوقائية العينية:  
حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي:
1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة

----------


## محمد تيمور

:Ax Trhib 1 7 7: 
*اولا:** العقوبات:"*
** التعريف:* 
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما,  وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب  الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام  يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية  والاجتماعية.
***السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للعقوبة :
" كنظام قانوني "
أ- صفة الشرعية:
يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها  من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت  يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص  سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على  الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح  الأفراد.                               ب- صفة الشخصية:
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى  :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية  الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون  الجنائي.                       ج- صفة المساواة:
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع,  فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون  مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في  تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب  صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.                                                                         
د- صفة القضائية:
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا  بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو  اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد  لها حقها في العقاب.
" كنظام اجتماعي "
1-          الايلام جوهرالعقوبة .
2-          علاقة الايلام بالجريمة .
3-          الهدف النفعي للايلام .
4-           أن يكون الايلام مقصودا .
*** أنواع العقوبات :                      
 أولا : التمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس قانوني : 
1-   وفقا لدرجة جسامة الجريمة
( جنايات - جنح - مخالفات )
2-   من حيث أهميتها و كيفية توقيعها
( عقوبات أصيلة – عقوبات ثانوية ( التكميلية – التبعية ) )
 ثانيا : ا لتمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس الحق الذي تنال منه العقوبة : 
1-   العقوبات البدنية ( الجلد ) .
2-   العقوبات السالبة للحرية ( السجن و الحبس ) .
3-   العقوبات المقيدة للحرية ( مراقبة الشرطة ) .
4-   العقوبات المالية ( الغرامة المصادرة ) .
5-   العقوبات السالبة لبعض الحقوق ( الحرمان من الترشح للمجالس النيابية ) .
6-   العقوبات المقيدة للنشاط المهني ( الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة ) .
ثالثا : في الشريعة الاسلامية :
1-   عقوبات الحدود
( الزنا – القذف – الشرب – السرقة – الحرابة –الردة – البغي ) .
2-   عقوبات القصاص و الدية .
3-   الكفارات
( افساد الصيام – افساد الاجرام – الحنث في اليمين – الوطئ في الحيض – الوطئ في الظهار – القتل )
4-   عقوبات التعازير
( نطاق التعزيز من حيث الجرائم – التعازير عقوبات غير مقدرة – عقوبات أقرتها الشريعة و تم العمل بها مثل القتل,الحبس,الجلد,الابعاد,الصلب,الغرامة,التعازيزال  معنوية,تعازبزنوعية )
ثانيا: التدابير الاحترازية 
** التعريف:                                                                                                                 * هي مجموعة من الأجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل .
* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للتدابير الأحترازية :
1- الطابع القسري للتدابير الأحترازية .
2- الخطورة الاجرامية أساس توقيع التدابير الاحترازي .
*أنواع التدابير:*
أولا : من حيث موضوع التدبير :
1-   يوجه الي الشخص المحكوم عليه
( مراقبة الشرطة – الايداع في مؤسسة علاجية ) .
2-   ينصب علي شئ متعلق به
( المصادرة – اغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر ) .
ثانيا : من حيث طبيعة التدابير و وسيلته الي تحقيق هدفه :
1-   التدابير الاصلاحية او التهذيبية
( كالايداع في مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية )
2-   التدابير العلاجية 
(كايداع المجانين ومن في حكمهم من الشواذ في مستشفي الأمراض العقلية ) .
3-   التدابي الوقائية المحضة
( كطرد الأجانب و تحديد اقامة معتادي الاجرام ) .
ثالثا : من حيث علاقة التدابير بالعقوبة :
1-   امكان توقيعها مع العقوبة الافتراضية
( كاعتقال المجرمين معتادي الاجرام ) .
2-   لا تجتمع مع العقوبة لتخلف التمييز لدي الخاضع لها
( كايداع المجرم المجنون مستشفي الامراض العقلية )
رابعا : من حيث سلطة القاضي في توقيع التدابير :
1-   قد يتمتع القاضي بسلطة تقديرية في اتخاذ التدابير .
2-   قد يكون لذلك طابعا وجوبيا
( كمصادرة وسائل و نتاج الجريمة ) .                 
وخلاصة القول انالعقوبة والتدابير
تتشابه فى انه                                                                                      1)- تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شانها فى ذلك شان العقوبه لمبدا الشريعة اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدره فى النصوص التشريعيه
(2) تخضع التدابير والعقوبات لمبدا التدخل القضائى  فلايوقعها الا القضاء  وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرللسلطة  التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين 
(3)- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاصة فيا تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها 
(4)-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية
 وتختلفان فى 
 (1) - استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه
(2)- يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرائة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبة عن التدابير 
(3)- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا  يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقف تنفيذ  التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة
(4)-اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجراميةلشخص يقتضي فحصا  دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة 
(5)- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه 
 -فالاولى؛ جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه 
 -اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من  اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس ذلك                                                                                                        (6) لحضور المدافع عن المتهم أهمية خاصة  تتمثل  في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورة الاجرامية ومداها  لذلك وجب ان يكون حضور المدافع وجوبيا.
مع خالص شكرى  :Party: 
عمل الطالب:محمد تيمور محمد عبد الرحمن                    :M20(28):       الفرقة :الاولى

----------


## محمد إبراهيم عمارة سعد

العقوبات :" * تعريف: تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية. * خصائصه: أ- صفة الشرعية: يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية: وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة: الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب. د- صفة القضائية: القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية. فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب. أنواع العقوبات : تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية. وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· العقوبات الأصلية: حسب الفصل "14" من القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف إليها عقوبة أخرى. وقد تطرقت لها الفصول 16 و17 و18 من القانون ج. كما يلي: الفصل 15 ق.ج. :" العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.". أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 16 من ق.ج. هي: - الإعدام, - السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة, - الإقامة الإجبارية, - التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية. ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 17 من ق.ج. هي: 1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى. 2- ظهير 25/07/1994 : الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية: حسب الفصل 18 ق.ج. هي: 1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر. 2- ظهير 25/07/1994 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه.العقوبات الإضافية: حسب الفصل 14 من ق.ج. , فإن العقوبات الإضافية هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية". وقد حددها الفصل 36 ق.ج. في: 1- الحجر القانوني, 2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية, 3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية, 4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة, 5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج., 6- حل الشخص المعنوي, 7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة. *انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها: القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع المغربي تعرض إلى أسباب انقضاء العقوبة في الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي, ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي هي: 1- موت المحكوم عليه, 2- العفو الشامل, 3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه, 4- العفو , 5- التقادم, 6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة, 7- الإفراج الشرطي, 8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح. 2/ التدابير الوقائية: تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع, وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ- أنواع التدابير الوقائية: قسم القانون الجنائي المغربي التدابير الوقائية إلى تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. *التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية: حسب الفصل 61 من القانون الجنائي هي: 1- الإقصاء, 2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين, 3- المنع من الإقامة, 4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية, 5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج, 6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية, 7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية, 8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا, 9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء. * التدابير الوقائية العينية: حسب الفصل 62 من القانون ج. هي: 1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها, 2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة

----------


## محمد إبراهيم عمارة سعد

*أولاً: العقوبات:*
** التعريف:* 
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما,  وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب  الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام  يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية  والاجتماعية.
***السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للعقوبة :
" كنظام قانوني "
أ- صفة الشرعية:
يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها  من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت  يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص  سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على  الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح  الأفراد.                               ب- صفة الشخصية:
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى  :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية  الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون  الجنائي.                      ج- صفة المساواة:
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع,  فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون  مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في  تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب  صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.                                                                         
د- صفة القضائية:
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا  بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو  اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد  لها حقها في العقاب.
" كنظام اجتماعي "
1-          الايلام جوهرالعقوبة .
2-          علاقة الايلام بالجريمة .
3-          الهدف النفعي للايلام .
4-           أن يكون الايلام مقصودا .
*** أنواع العقوبات :                      
 أولا : التمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس قانوني : 
1-   وفقا لدرجة جسامة الجريمة
( جنايات - جنح - مخالفات )
2-   من حيث أهميتها و كيفية توقيعها
( عقوبات أصيلة – عقوبات ثانوية ( التكميلية – التبعية ) )
 ثانيا : ا لتمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس الحق الذي تنال منه العقوبة : 
1-   العقوبات البدنية ( الجلد ) .
2-   العقوبات السالبة للحرية ( السجن و الحبس ) .
3-   العقوبات المقيدة للحرية ( مراقبة الشرطة ) .
4-   العقوبات المالية ( الغرامة المصادرة ) .
5-   العقوبات السالبة لبعض الحقوق ( الحرمان من الترشح للمجالس النيابية ) .
6-   العقوبات المقيدة للنشاط المهني ( الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة ) .
ثالثا : في الشريعة الاسلامية :
1-   عقوبات الحدود
( الزنا – القذف – الشرب – السرقة – الحرابة –الردة – البغي ) .
2-   عقوبات القصاص و الدية .
3-   الكفارات
( افساد الصيام – افساد الاجرام – الحنث في اليمين – الوطئ في الحيض – الوطئ في الظهار – القتل )
4-   عقوبات التعازير
( نطاق التعزيز من حيث الجرائم – التعازير عقوبات غير مقدرة – عقوبات أقرتها الشريعة و تم العمل بها مثل القتل,الحبس,الجلد,الابعاد,الصلب,الغرامة,التعازيزال  معنوية,تعازبزنوعية )
ثانيا: التدابير الاحترازية 
** التعريف:                                                                                                                 * هي مجموعة من الأجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل .
* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للتدابير الأحترازية :
1- الطابع القسري للتدابير الأحترازية .
2- الخطورة الاجرامية أساس توقيع التدابير الاحترازي .
*أنواع التدابير:*
أولا : من حيث موضوع التدبير :
1-   يوجه الي الشخص المحكوم عليه
( مراقبة الشرطة – الايداع في مؤسسة علاجية ) .
2-   ينصب علي شئ متعلق به
( المصادرة – اغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر ) .
ثانيا : من حيث طبيعة التدابير و وسيلته الي تحقيق هدفه :
1-   التدابير الاصلاحية او التهذيبية
( كالايداع في مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية )
2-   التدابير العلاجية 
(كايداع المجانين ومن في حكمهم من الشواذ في مستشفي الأمراض العقلية ) .
3-   التدابي الوقائية المحضة
( كطرد الأجانب و تحديد اقامة معتادي الاجرام ) .
ثالثا : من حيث علاقة التدابير بالعقوبة :
1-   امكان توقيعها مع العقوبة الافتراضية
( كاعتقال المجرمين معتادي الاجرام ) .
2-   لا تجتمع مع العقوبة لتخلف التمييز لدي الخاضع لها
( كايداع المجرم المجنون مستشفي الامراض العقلية )
رابعا : من حيث سلطة القاضي في توقيع التدابير :
1-   قد يتمتع القاضي بسلطة تقديرية في اتخاذ التدابير .
2-   قد يكون لذلك طابعا وجوبيا
( كمصادرة وسائل و نتاج الجريمة ) .                 
وبالتالى فإن: (العقوبة والتدابير)
تتشابه فى:(1)- تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شانها فى ذلك شان العقوبه لمبدا الشريعة اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدره فى النصوص التشريعيه
(2) تخضع التدابير والعقوبات لمبدا التدخل القضائى  فلايوقعها الا القضاء  وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرللسلطة  التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين 
(3)- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاصة فيا تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها 
(4)-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية
 وتختلفان في:(1) - استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه
(2)- يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرائة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبة عن التدابير 
(3)- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا  يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقف تنفيذ  التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة
(4)-اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجرامية لشخص يقتضي فحصا  دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة 
(5)- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه 
-فالاولى؛ جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه 
-اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من  اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس ذلك                                                                                                        (6) لحضور المدافع عن المتهم أهمية خاصة  تتمثل  في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورة الاجرامية ومداها  لذلك وجب ان يكون حضور المدافع وجوبيا.                                                                                                                                                                                                                     *عمل الطالب*:محمد إبراهيم عمارة سعد

----------


## محمد متولى محمد عبدالعال

*الاسم محمد متولى محمد عبدالعال                                                                                                                                      قارن بين العقوبات والتدابير الإحترازية موضحاً الفرق بينهما وأوجه الشبه؟*

_أولاً: العقوبات:
* التعريف: 
تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية.
*السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للعقوبة :
" كنظام قانوني "
أ- صفة الشرعية:
يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية:
وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة:
الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب. 
د- صفة القضائية:
القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب.
" كنظام اجتماعي "
1- الايلام جوهرالعقوبة .
2- علاقة الايلام بالجريمة .
3- الهدف النفعي للايلام .
4- أن يكون الايلام مقصودا .
* أنواع العقوبات : 
أولا : التمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس قانوني : 
1- وفقا لدرجة جسامة الجريمة
( جنايات - جنح - مخالفات )
2- من حيث أهميتها و كيفية توقيعها
( عقوبات أصيلة – عقوبات ثانوية ( التكميلية – التبعية ) )
ثانيا : ا لتمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس الحق الذي تنال منه العقوبة : 
1- العقوبات البدنية ( الجلد ) .
2- العقوبات السالبة للحرية ( السجن و الحبس ) .
3- العقوبات المقيدة للحرية ( مراقبة الشرطة ) .
4- العقوبات المالية ( الغرامة المصادرة ) .
5- العقوبات السالبة لبعض الحقوق ( الحرمان من الترشح للمجالس النيابية ) .
6- العقوبات المقيدة للنشاط المهني ( الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة ) .
ثالثا : في الشريعة الاسلامية :
1- عقوبات الحدود
( الزنا – القذف – الشرب – السرقة – الحرابة –الردة – البغي ) .
2- عقوبات القصاص و الدية .
3- الكفارات
( افساد الصيام – افساد الاجرام – الحنث في اليمين – الوطئ في الحيض – الوطئ في الظهار – القتل )
4- عقوبات التعازير
( نطاق التعزيز من حيث الجرائم – التعازير عقوبات غير مقدرة – عقوبات أقرتها الشريعة و تم العمل بها مثل القتل,الحبس,الجلد,الابعاد,الصلب,الغرامة,التعازيزال معنوية,تعازبزنوعية )
ثانيا: التدابير الاحترازية 
* التعريف: هي مجموعة من الأجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل .
* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للتدابير الأحترازية :
1- الطابع القسري للتدابير الأحترازية .
2- الخطورة الاجرامية أساس توقيع التدابير الاحترازي .
أنواع التدابير:
أولا : من حيث موضوع التدبير :
1- يوجه الي الشخص المحكوم عليه
( مراقبة الشرطة – الايداع في مؤسسة علاجية ) .
2- ينصب علي شئ متعلق به
( المصادرة – اغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر ) .
ثانيا : من حيث طبيعة التدابير و وسيلته الي تحقيق هدفه :
1- التدابير الاصلاحية او التهذيبية
( كالايداع في مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية )
2- التدابير العلاجية 
(كايداع المجانين ومن في حكمهم من الشواذ في مستشفي الأمراض العقلية ) .
3- التدابي الوقائية المحضة
( كطرد الأجانب و تحديد اقامة معتادي الاجرام ) .
ثالثا : من حيث علاقة التدابير بالعقوبة :
1- امكان توقيعها مع العقوبة الافتراضية
( كاعتقال المجرمين معتادي الاجرام ) .
2- لا تجتمع مع العقوبة لتخلف التمييز لدي الخاضع لها
( كايداع المجرم المجنون مستشفي الامراض العقلية )
رابعا : من حيث سلطة القاضي في توقيع التدابير :
1- قد يتمتع القاضي بسلطة تقديرية في اتخاذ التدابير .
2- قد يكون لذلك طابعا وجوبيا
( كمصادرة وسائل و نتاج الجريمة ) . 
وبالتالى فإن: (العقوبة والتدابير)
تتشابه فى:(1)- تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شانها فى ذلك شان العقوبه لمبدا الشريعة اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدره فى النصوص التشريعيه
(2) تخضع التدابير والعقوبات لمبدا التدخل القضائى فلايوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرللسلطة التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين 
(3)- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاصة فيا تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها 
(4)-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية
وتختلفان في:(1) - استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه
(2)- يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرائة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبة عن التدابير
(3)- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقف تنفيذ التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة
(4)-اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجرامية لشخص يقتضي فحصا دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة 
(5)- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه 
-فالاولى؛ جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه 
-اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس ذلك (6) لحضور المدافع عن المتهم أهمية خاصة تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورة الاجرامية ومداها لذلك وجب ان يكون حضور المدافع وجوبيا. عمل الطالب:محمد متولى محمد عبدالعال_

----------


## اسراء محمد

قارن بين العقوبات والتدابير الإحترازية موضحاً الفرق بينهما وأوجه الشبه؟أولاً: العقوبات:* التعريف: تعتبر العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما, وتعرف العقوبة بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية والاجتماعية.*السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للعقوبة :" كنظام قانوني "أ- صفة الشرعية:يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد. ب- صفة الشخصية:وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون الجنائي. ج- صفة المساواة:الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب. د- صفة القضائية:القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد لها حقها في العقاب." كنظام اجتماعي "1- الايلام جوهرالعقوبة .2- علاقة الايلام بالجريمة .3- الهدف النفعي للايلام .4- أن يكون الايلام مقصودا .* أنواع العقوبات : أولا : التمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس قانوني : 1- وفقا لدرجة جسامة الجريمة( جنايات - جنح - مخالفات )2- من حيث أهميتها و كيفية توقيعها( عقوبات أصيلة – عقوبات ثانوية ( التكميلية – التبعية ) )ثانيا : ا لتمييز بين العقوبات علي أساس الحق الذي تنال منه العقوبة : 1- العقوبات البدنية ( الجلد ) .2- العقوبات السالبة للحرية ( السجن و الحبس ) .3- العقوبات المقيدة للحرية ( مراقبة الشرطة ) .4- العقوبات المالية ( الغرامة المصادرة ) .5- العقوبات السالبة لبعض الحقوق ( الحرمان من الترشح للمجالس النيابية ) .6- العقوبات المقيدة للنشاط المهني ( الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة ) .ثالثا : في الشريعة الاسلامية :1- عقوبات الحدود( الزنا – القذف – الشرب – السرقة – الحرابة –الردة – البغي ) .2- عقوبات القصاص و الدية .3- الكفارات( افساد الصيام – افساد الاجرام – الحنث في اليمين – الوطئ في الحيض – الوطئ في الظهار – القتل )4- عقوبات التعازير( نطاق التعزيز من حيث الجرائم – التعازير عقوبات غير مقدرة – عقوبات أقرتها الشريعة و تم العمل بها مثل القتل,الحبس,الجلد,الابعاد,الصلب,الغرامة,التعازيزال معنوية,تعازبزنوعية )ثانيا: التدابير الاحترازية * التعريف: هي مجموعة من الأجراءات تفرض قسرا لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لمرتكب جريمة وقاية للمجتمع من تلك الخطورة في المستقبل .* السمات الشكلية او الخارجية للتدابير الأحترازية :1- الطابع القسري للتدابير الأحترازية .2- الخطورة الاجرامية أساس توقيع التدابير الاحترازي .أنواع التدابير:أولا : من حيث موضوع التدبير :1- يوجه الي الشخص المحكوم عليه( مراقبة الشرطة – الايداع في مؤسسة علاجية ) .2- ينصب علي شئ متعلق به( المصادرة – اغلاق المؤسسة مصدر الخطر ) .ثانيا : من حيث طبيعة التدابير و وسيلته الي تحقيق هدفه :1- التدابير الاصلاحية او التهذيبية( كالايداع في مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية )2- التدابير العلاجية (كايداع المجانين ومن في حكمهم من الشواذ في مستشفي الأمراض العقلية ) .3- التدابي الوقائية المحضة( كطرد الأجانب و تحديد اقامة معتادي الاجرام ) .ثالثا : من حيث علاقة التدابير بالعقوبة :1- امكان توقيعها مع العقوبة الافتراضية( كاعتقال المجرمين معتادي الاجرام ) .2- لا تجتمع مع العقوبة لتخلف التمييز لدي الخاضع لها( كايداع المجرم المجنون مستشفي الامراض العقلية )رابعا : من حيث سلطة القاضي في توقيع التدابير :1- قد يتمتع القاضي بسلطة تقديرية في اتخاذ التدابير .2- قد يكون لذلك طابعا وجوبيا( كمصادرة وسائل و نتاج الجريمة ) . وبالتالى فإن: (العقوبة والتدابير)تتشابه فى :Frown: 1)- تخضع التدابير الاحترازيه شانها فى ذلك شان العقوبه لمبدا الشريعة اى ان تحديد التدابير يجب ان يجد مصدره فى النصوص التشريعيه(2) تخضع التدابير والعقوبات لمبدا التدخل القضائى فلايوقعها الا القضاء وذلك احترام للحريات الفردية فيخشى اذا ما ترك اتخاذ التدابيرللسلطة التنفيذية ان تسيئ تطبقها خاصة باستخدامها كسلاح ضد خصومها السياسين (3)- حضور مدافع عن المتهم اهمية خاصة فيا تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورةالاجرامية ومداها (4)-غايتهما واحدة وهي مكافحة الظاهرة الاجراميةوتختلفان في :Frown: 1) - استهداف التدابير مواجه الخطورة الاجرامية والقضاءعليها ينفي عنة التحديد المسبق لمدته علي عكس ماهو متبع بالنسبة للعقوبه(2)- يجوز الحكم بالتدبير لمواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية رغم الحكم ببرائة المتهم وبهذا تختلف العقوبة عن التدابير (3)- ان الغرض المستهدف من التدابير هو القضاء على الخطورةالاجرامية ولا يتحقق بمجرد التهديد به وانما بتنفيذه لذلك "يمتنع الحكم بوقف تنفيذ التدبير " وذلك عكس العقوبة(4)-اختيار التدبير الملائم لنوع ودرجة الخطورة الاجرامية لشخص يقتضي فحصا دقيقا اثناء مرحلتى التحقيق والمحاكمة وذلك ايضا عكس العقوبة (5)- بين العقوبة والتدابير فوارق هامه -فالاولى؛ جوهرهاالايلام المتضمن لمعنى اللوم على ارتكاب الجريمه -اما التدابيرفهو اجراء يواجهة الخطورة الاجرامية لوقاية المجتمع من اثارها في المستقبل فلايتضمن ايلاما علي سبيل القصد ولا يعكس ذلك (6) لحضور المدافع عن المتهم أهمية خاصة تتمثل في معاونة القاضي في الوقوف علي مظاهر الخطورة الاجرامية ومداها لذلك وجب ان يكون حضور المدافع وجوبيا.عمل الطالبه ...اسراء محمد محمود عبد المجيد

----------


## محمد سعد السيد

*قارن بين العقوبه والتدابير موضحا اوجه الشبه والاختلاف بينهم؟
الاجابه
اوجه الشبه
ان كلا منهما يوقع على المجرم اما للزجر منه او لاصلاحه كى يعود فردا نا فعا للمجتمع كما فى حاله التدابير الوقائيه
امااوجه الاختلاف 
ان العقوبه توقع على المجرم اما بالحبس او السجن او الغرامه
اما التدابير فى تستخدم كخطوات علاجيه لكشف الاسباب ومحاوله اصلاح المجرم واعاده شخصا صالحا للمجتمع

تعتبر  العقوبة أهم أثر من الآثار الجنائية التي تترتب على ارتكاب جريمة ما,  
وتعرف العقوبة
بأنها عبارة عن جزاء قانوني يوقعه المجتمع على مرتكب الجريمة  بناء على حكم صادر عن محكمة جنائية مختصة, وهذا الجزاء أو الإيلام يصيب  المجرم في جسمه أو حريته أو حاله أو في حقوقه السياسية والمدنية  والاجتماعية. *

 خصائصه:


 أ- صفة الشرعية

:يشترط في العقوبة أن تكون  قانونية أي محددة سلفا بنص قانوني يتولى تحديدها من حيث الكم والنوع. وتصبح  معلومة من طرف الجمهور وملزمة للجميع. وهذا مت يعبر عنه بشريعة التجريم  والعقاب أو بمبدأ :" لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص سابق." والذي يفيد أن  المشرع يتولى وحده تحديد العقوبات الواردة على الأفعال المجرمة وذلك منعا  لكل تعسف للسلطات الحاكمة وحفاظا على مصالح الأفراد

. ب- صفة الشخصية:

  وهي تقضي بفرض العقوبة على المجرم وحده, فلا نيابة في العقوبات, قال تعالى  :" ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى."صدق الله العظيم. وباستثناء حالة المسؤولية  الجنائية عن فعل الغير , فإن مبدأ شخصية العقوبة هو السائد في القانون  الجنائي. 

ج- صفة المساواة:

 الناس يتساوون أمام القضاء في تحمل العقوبات  كيف ما كان مركزهم في المجتمع, فلا دخل ولا اعتبار للمكانة الاجتماعية  للأشخاص. لكن هذه المساواة قد تكون مستساغة من الناحية القانونية , أما من  الناحية العملية , فالمساواة في تحمل العقوبات تفقد توازنها, بحيث أن السجن  مثلا يحدث آلاما متفاوتة حسب صفة ووضعية الشخص المذنب.

 د- صفة القضائية:

 القانون الجنائي ذو طبيعة قضائية بحيث لا يمكن العقاب على الجرائم إلا  بواسطة القضاء. وتدخل القضاء يعتبر ضمانا للحريات الفردية والجماعية.
  فالدولة لا تستطيع أن تلجأ إلى التنفيذ المباشر للعقوبة في حق الجاني ولو  اعترف هذا الأخير بالجريمة المرتكبة بل دائما الدولة تلجأ إلى القضاء ليؤكد  لها حقها في العقاب

 أنواع العقوبات :

 تتعدد تقسيمات العقوبة بتعدد  وجهة النظر إليها, والتقسيم المهم هو الذي يرجع إلى الناحية العقلية وهو  تقسيمها حسب خطورتها وحسب العلاقات الموجودة بينها فمن حيث أهميتها تنقسم  إلى عقوبات أصلية والتي تكون إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية وعقوبات إضافية.  وهذا ما سوف نتطرق إليه بتفصيل.· 

العقوبات الأصلية

  "14" من  القانون ج. تكون العقوبة أصلية عندما يسوغ الحكم بها لوحدها دون أن تضاف  إليها عقوبة أخرى. العقوبات الأصلية إما جنائية أو جنحية أو ضبطية.".
 أ/ العقوبات الجنائية الأصلية:


 - الإعدام,
 - السجن المؤبد, السجن المؤقت من 5 سنوات إلى 30 سنة,
 - الإقامة الإجبارية,
 - التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية.

ب/ العقوبات الجنحية الأصلية:

 1- الحبس من شهر إلى خمس سنوات باستثناء حالات العود أو غيرها التي يحدد فيها القانون مدة أخرى.
 2- الغرامة التي تزيد عن المئه جنيه

 ج/ العقوبات الضبطية الأصلية:

 1- الاعتقال لمدة تقل عن شهر.
 2-4 الغرامة التى تحدد بمقدار العقوبه

. العقوبات الإضافية:
 . , فإن العقوبات الإضافية 
هي :" التي لا يسوغ الحكم بها وحدها أو عندما تكون ناتجة عن الحكم بعقوبة أصلية".مثل

 1- الحجر القانوني,
 2- التجريد من الحقوق الوطنية,
 3- الحرمان المؤقت من ممارسة بعض الحقوق الوطنية أو المدنية أو العائلية,
 4- الحرمان النهائي أو المؤقت من الحق في المعاشات التي تصرفها الدولة,
 5- المصادرة الجزئية للأشياء المملوكة للمحكوم عليه بصرف النظر عن المصادرة المقررة كتدبير وقائي في الفصل 89 من ق.ج.,
 6- حل الشخص المعنوي,
 7- نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.

 *انقضاء العقوبات وإيقاف تنفيذها:

 القاعدة العامة أن العقوبة الجنائية يجب أن تنفذ على صاحبها بمجرد ما تصبح  نهائية بحكم جنائي بات وقاطع. إلا أن المشرع  تعرض إلى أسباب  انقضاء العقوبة  ولوحظ أن هذه الأسباب إما  أنها تؤثر على العقوبة فتقضي عليها أو تعفي منها, وإما أنها تمحو الحكم  فيصبح وكأنه لم يكن والأسباب التي نص عليها الفصل 49 من القانون الجنائي  هي:
 1- موت المحكوم عليه,
 2- العفو الشامل,
 3- إلغاء القانون الجنائي المحكوم بمقتضاه,
 4- العفو ,
 5- التقادم,
 6- إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة,
 7- الإفراج الشرطي,
 8- الصلح إذا أجازه القانون بنص صريح.
 2/ التدابير الوقائية:
 تعتبر التدابير الوقائية في جوهرها تدابير احتياطية للدفاع عن المجتمع,  وهي لا ترمي إلى فرض عقاب على مجرم تثبت مسؤوليته, بل إلى تأمين حماية  المجتمع ضد فرد لخطورته, وإعادة تربيته ليتسنى له استرجاعه مكان لائق في  المجتمع, وهذه التدابير الوقائية لها في آن واحد دورا وقائيا أخر شفائيا.أ-
 أنواع التدابير الوقائية: تم تقسيم التدابير الوقائية  إلى
 تدابير وقائية شخصية وأخرى عينية. 

*التدابيرالوقائية الشخصية:

  هي:
 1- الإقصاء,
 2- الإجبار على الإقامة بمكان معين,
 3- المنع من الإقامة,
 4- الإيداع القانوني داخل مؤسسة لعلاج الأمراض العقلية,
 5- الوضع القضائي داخل مؤسسة للعلاج,
 6- الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة فلاحية,
 7- عدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية,
 8- المنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن سواء كان خاضعا لترخيص أم لا,
 9- سقوط الحق في الولاية الشرعية على الأبناء.

 * التدابير الوقائية العينية: 
 هي:
 1- مصادرة الأشياء التي لها علاقة بالجريمة أو الأشياء الضارة أو الخطيرة أو المحظورة امتلاكها,
 2- إغلاق المحل أو المؤسسة التي استغلت في ارتكاب الجريمة 
وشكرا
ليكى يا دكتوره شيماء 
وربنا يارب يكرمك*

----------


## خلود عبد الفتاح

لو سمحت يا دكتورة ممكن الاسئله المهمه في علم العقاب والاجرام وممكن تنزلي المحاضرات لاني بستفيد منها.

----------


## haidy hasaan

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## haidy hasaan

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## umbrella crops

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## umbrella crops

سبحان الله و بحمده

----------


## umbrella crops

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## ابراهيم محمجد

جيد جدااا اوى خالص

----------


## مروة سمير

لا اله الا الله

----------


## مروة سمير

محمد  رسول الله

----------


## مروة سمير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## مروة سمير

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## مروة سمير

سبحان الله العظيم

----------

